# Need headset!



## kapilove77 (Feb 6, 2013)

Budget is 4.5k and i need a good headset 1st for gaming second for music and movies. Plz plz suggest me good headsets.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

Get a Corsair 1500. Its a beast in gaming.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok but someone giving me deal of Siberia v2 for the same price should i go with it or Corsair 1500 ?


----------



## ghost_z (Feb 7, 2013)

Corsair 1500
Reasons :
Best ASS
Better at music thab V2 with good bass.

Overall V2 is a decent offering but the price is not justified , i mean not in your case but at its retail price.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 7, 2013)

I thought its not that good for music. Maybe it will be better than my Phillips cheap one bought around 500 rupees from FK.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 7, 2013)

Check with Rambo.. AFAIK he also has 1500


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Where is Rambo when u need him?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 7, 2013)

^^ his HDD got RMAed so he is not playing, but comes online, post on his battlelog wall


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

I have heard both Siberia V2 and Corsair 1500 and I own a Corsair 1500. V2 is good for music only but when it comes to Movies and Gaming, nothing beats Corsair 1500, even the higher priced Headphone for that matter. Only Razer Megalodon can beat it because its music is also damn good. However I have second Headphone for music purposes. Its not that Music on 1500 is bad, its just that you'll need to tweak it to your liking, the default modes are not good enough and so you have to tweak the settings manually.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok i am Convinced that i will buy corsair 1500. thx for the info i m confident now.


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 7, 2013)

go with corsair vengeance 1500 its a allrounder


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Ok i am Convinced that i will buy corsair 1500. thx for the info i m confident now.



Well thats a good thing. Go buy it.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 8, 2013)

Any last words before i go nehru place tomorrow to buy?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah it won't be available there most probably.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah it won't be available there most probably.



It wasn't Lol couldn't u tell me earlier? They had 1300 mostly there and 2000 but no 1500


----------



## hitman4 (Feb 11, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> It wasn't Lol couldn't u tell me earlier? They had 1300 mostly there and 2000 but no 1500



Did you try Mass.....?


----------



## ghost_z (Feb 11, 2013)

Why is 1500 outta stock everywhere ? even in bangalore ! 
What was the price of 2000 @op ?


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol didn't asked the price of 2000 because don't want wireless headset which need charging every now or then. And i don't get sound card so don't want to buy 1300 either.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 13, 2013)

Too bad 1500 isn't available anywhere in Delhi. Any other alternatives are there? Budget is 4.5k plz help.


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 13, 2013)

try ebay or get corsair vengeance 1300. save some money and get good sound card.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 13, 2013)

^^ for sound card.. ASUS Xonar DG is ~1.6K it has onboard Headphone AMP.


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 13, 2013)

Itwares listed on ebay for 4900/- apply some coupons to reduce the price or contact itwares directly to get some reduction(without saying ebay listing).
Corsair Vengeance 1500 USB Connector Circumaural Dolby 7.1 Gaming Headset | eBay


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 13, 2013)

I better contact cilus he may help me get it cheap. And any other better alternatives?

I am getting Deal of Siberia v2(white) for 4.5k and Steelseries 7h for 5.5k but without warranty for both. Are those good deal?


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

Get an Analog headset like Vengeance and add to that Steeseries Siberia USB Soundcard for 1.2k, I can personally vouch for the siberia, its amazing.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 13, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> I better contact cilus he may help me get it cheap. And any other better alternatives?
> 
> I am getting Deal of Siberia v2(white) for 4.5k and Steelseries 7h for 5.5k but without warranty for both. Are those good deal?



don't go for anything without warranty


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 13, 2013)

Actually someone selling Vengeance 1300 for 2.6k with warranty bought on July 2012. Should i go with it?


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Actually someone selling Vengeance 1300 for 2.6k with warranty bought on July 2012. Should i go with it?


Check the condition and bill.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 13, 2013)

here you can check urself 



Spoiler



For Sale : Audio Hardware Corsair Vengeance 1300 Headset (Brand New)


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 13, 2013)

negotiate price for 2000 or else buy a new one.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 13, 2013)

Dont buy, he has loaned it to his friend, its getting used.  . 

also WTH is with your avatar in that forum ..


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 13, 2013)

Damn asked him for 2.4k. How much new one cost? I think 2k is very low to ask as he already said 2.6k final price. xD


----------



## RCuber (Feb 13, 2013)

^^3550 on ebay - Link


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 13, 2013)

u can try hardwire.in(4950), itwares(4900), primeabgb (4498), lynxindia(3990). i think they have stock for corsair vengeance 1500.
corsair vengeance 1300 available at snapdeal for 3499
Buy Corsair Vengeance 1300 Analog Gaming Headset Online - Gaming Accessories | Snapdeal.com


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hmm i guess for 2.6k will be good or if he agree might get for more cheap. Then i will buy sound card maybe cheap one but i will get 7.1 surround sound?


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Hmm i guess for 2.6k will be good or if he agree might get for more cheap. Then i will buy sound card maybe cheap one but i will get 7.1 surround sound?


Steelseries Siberia soundcard gives 7.1 virtual surround, works pretty good too


----------



## RCuber (Feb 13, 2013)

ASUS Xonar DG ~1.6K with headphone amp inbuilt


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok will see that but 1st need to try get it cheap or may go for corsair 1500 still have a chance with cilus.

Ok he replied back told me price of 2500 will be final. I will wait for Cilus if not by him then i will buy 1300 i guess.


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 14, 2013)

many people have misconception about Siberia USB sound card. 
IT DOESN'T HAVE HEADPHONE AMP. It's a very good soundcard though. If you are seeking for headphone amp then go for  


RCuber said:


> ASUS Xonar DG ~1.6K with headphone amp inbuilt


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> many people have misconception about Siberia USB sound card.
> IT DOESN'T HAVE HEADPHONE AMP. It's a very good soundcard though. If you are seeking for headphone amp then go for


Why would someone need an amp with siberia? The siberia provides good power, so it can drive most headphones, and the drivers come with inbuilt equalizer panel, works better than amp, also an amp will be useful for really costly headsets, just for example the FiiO E6 I use does almost nothing when using siberia, but does when using a mobile.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> It wasn't Lol couldn't u tell me earlier? They had 1300 mostly there and 2000 but no 1500



I am sorry  really sorry. I have lived in Delhi for more than 4 years so know that place and people very well so I knew you won't it there.
And BTW when did you asked me whether you would find it in Nehru Place or not ?? 
Anyway contact Vedant Computers for 1500. I guess they have it.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes no one had 1500 in nehru place but who knew about it didn't had stock. I asked Cilus to help he will contact vedant for me.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

You know you can contact them too. Just call them and say you are from TDF and ask.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 14, 2013)

Call them from me.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

Alright will do that tomorrow.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 16, 2013)

How is this?

CORSAIR HEADPHONE VENGEANCE 1500


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 17, 2013)

By the way i am getting offer for Siberia v2 for 3.9k + 100 shipping charge with 3 month seller warranty. Should i go with it or corsair 1500 better?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 17, 2013)

dude.. BUY WITH ONLY MANUFACTURER WARRANTY... WHY DONT YOU UNDERSTAND THAT!!!!


----------



## ghost_z (Feb 17, 2013)

I will still vote corsair for better RMA 
Sound quality wise, if you go by reviews, there is not much difference between the 2 !


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 17, 2013)

RCuber said:


> dude.. BUY WITH ONLY MANUFACTURER WARRANTY... WHY DONT YOU UNDERSTAND THAT!!!!



ok sir


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> By the way i am getting offer for Siberia v2 for 3.9k + 100 shipping charge with 3 month seller warranty. Should i go with it or corsair 1500 better?



Get Corsair.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 18, 2013)

Do you have any other headset to suggest in 4.5k price range? It's getting real hard to get that set in 4.5k. Plz suggest me alternatives.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

Pay 5.5k, get roccat Kave.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 19, 2013)

hell no i dont want old headset that is even heavy. And my budget is 4.5k.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> hell no i dont want *old headset* that is even heavy. And my budget is 4.5k.


Don't make me post the facepalm emoticon, Kave is miles ahead of any sub 8k gaming headsets.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 19, 2013)

Which Kave your talking about give me link. If your talking about 5.5k i can get 1300 and sound card in that.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Which Kave your talking about give me link. If your talking about 5.5k i can get 1300 and sound card in that.


Buy Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 Surround Sound Gaming Headset - Gaming - Infibeam.com

I'm planning to get one as soon as I move my rig to hyd, get it eyes closed, it can run well with onboard sound, tested it myself, later if you really want add a xonar dg.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> Buy Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 Surround Sound Gaming Headset - Gaming - Infibeam.com
> 
> I'm planning to get one as soon as I move my rig to hyd, get it eyes closed, it can run well with onboard sound, tested it myself, later if you really want add a xonar dg.



But tell me. Should I buy it or not considering that I already have Sennheiser HD202 and Corsair 1500.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 20, 2013)

It feel heavy to you than other headsets and also in coming years it will break easily. I have read a lot. But sound wise it got real surround sound not virtual.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> It feel heavy to you than other headsets and also in coming years it will break easily. I have read a lot. But sound wise it got real surround sound not virtual.



Any link to support your words ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> But tell me. Should I buy it or not considering that I already have Sennheiser HD202 and Corsair 1500.


Kave all the way, Vengeance are good, but if you're paying that much for a 2.0 HP get a audiophile grade HP like Audio Technica M35 or AD700.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> Kave all the way, Vengeance are good, but if you're paying that much for a 2.0 HP get a audiophile grade HP like Audio Technica M35 or AD700.



Actually I hardly listen to music at all. I purchased that HP because I had less money that time and I don't use speakers. I am actually thinking about buying Kave but the problem is that what would I do with 1500 then. I mean I'm gonna use one of them because both basically serves the same purpose. I use HD202 for in Journey listening which is obviously not an option for 1500 or Kave.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Actually I hardly listen to music at all. I purchased that HP because I had less money that time and I don't use speakers. I am actually thinking about buying Kave but the problem is that what would I do with 1500 then. I mean I'm gonna use one of them because both basically serves the same purpose. I use HD202 for in Journey listening which is obviously not an option for 1500 or Kave.


Isn't is obvious? Sell it in forums, I sold off my Siberia V1 for a good deal, and that was over 1 yr old.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sell it to me. . Actually i saw in comments while watching reviews of Kave in youtube and also some other site forgot name.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Sell it to me. . Actually i saw in comments while watching reviews of Kave in youtube and also some other site forgot name.


Don't go by youtube reviews, I personally know two people who have the kave, a doctor, named manasp in this forum, who uses it like a shock absorber, works fine, and tenida, he's model is working fine as well.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> Isn't is obvious? Sell it in forums, I sold off my Siberia V1 for a good deal, and that was over 1 yr old.



How much I can get ??
Sorry have no experience in selling stuff


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> How much I can get ??
> Sorry have no experience in selling stuff


How old? How much is the current price? Remaining warranty?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> How old? How much is the current price? Remaining warranty?



CYPM......Deleted the previous post as it would be completely Offtopic and I don't want to hijack this thread.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ur most welcome. You can hijack my thread.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2013)

OK sure. Will post the thread to sell off my Headphone tomorrow.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dude i say buy kave 1st and sell corsair 1500 later. Do some comparison and check which you want to keep.Maybe just maybe you don't like kave.


----------

